# Samples-R-us > Meguiars Super Degreaser - 60ml /100ml /150ml & 250ml



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Samples-R-us > Meguiars Super Degreaser - 60ml /100ml /150ml*

Samples-R-us > Meguiars Super Degreaser - 60ml /100ml /150ml

Meguiars Super Degeaser: Endless uses around the car (and home)

Dilutes upto 10:1 with water - so will go a long way.

Any items remaining have been moved : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=998006#post998006

.


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

250ml Please

Paid - 18220118E4151922E

Thanks

Pete


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

250ml please

Receipt ID: 0L853795V70839819

where can I get the Megs spray bottle from???

thanks,

Jamie


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

I would like 250ml but i cant pm you (i dont have 10 posts yet).
I am outside the UK (netherlands)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys 

Most traders on here sell the bottles :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

[SV] said:


> I would like 250ml but i cant pm you (i dont have 10 posts yet).
> I am outside the UK (netherlands)


small packet 280g - airmail to europe - extra 93p

Linky for 250ml to europe

Click me only for Outside UK but within europe for 250ml


----------



## Fuddle (May 4, 2008)

paid, thanks alan


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> small packet 280g - airmail to europe - extra 93p
> 
> Linky for 250ml to europe
> 
> Click me only for Outside UK but within europe for 250ml


Thanks just ordered and paid by paypal.
1AS82519WT791601N

I also send you an email to add me to the advanced warning email list.


----------



## GTi Jen (Nov 18, 2007)

250ml for me to.
Paid.

Thanks Alan


----------



## ianc61 (Aug 5, 2006)

Just paid for 250ml.

Thanks for arranging this :thumb:


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Paid, thanks guys
77E251848P907191B


----------



## rich.h44 (Apr 5, 2008)

Paid 250ml for me

Receipt ID: 44722689PN1932232

Thanks alan much appreciated


----------



## rangeroverman (Jun 8, 2008)

Just paid for 250ml, thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello,

I would want a 250ml sample, is possible shipping to Spain?

Thanks


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Alan can you reserve me a 250ml, I can't access Paypal at work but can pay the moment I get home please? Have PM'd you as well.

Cheers!


----------



## ZedFour (May 6, 2008)

250ml here

Receipt ID: 0K829605ES863903R

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Tunero said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would want a 250ml sample, is possible shipping to Spain?
> 
> Thanks


No problem :

250ml EUROPE - AIRMAIL Link

:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> Alan can you reserve me a 250ml, I can't access Paypal at work but can pay the moment I get home please? Have PM'd you as well.
> 
> Cheers!


Ok Matt , as soon as you get in though !

I will be watching !


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> No problem :
> 
> 250ml EUROPE - AIRMAIL Link
> 
> :thumb:


Thanks! Paid

Receipt ID: 6N273044LY5343618

Thanks a lot!


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Just paid for the 250ml sample

6R212055W38796116

Cheers


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

paid for 250 ml !


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

good job I stocked up on 250ml bottles then guys 

seems to be a one horse race at the minute !


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

250ml ordered and paid for, Receipt ID: 4P797065AL4115032

Any thoughts on where to get one of those pressurised spray bottles from?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

_daveR said:


> 250ml ordered and paid for, Receipt ID: 4P797065AL4115032
> 
> Any thoughts on where to get one of those pressurised spray bottles from?


Cheers Mate !

A pressurised one or trigger one ?

Pressurised at most garden centres / supermarkets

If you mean the megs printed trigger bottles - most Traders on DW have them :thumb:


----------



## P1-Brad (May 16, 2006)

250ml just paid for .. cheers Alan 

Bradders


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

250ml please
Receipt ID: 8A765478ME142340Y

Cheers dude.


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

250ml just paid

Receipt ID: 3X561604LT767300A

Cheers buddy


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

2 x 250ml please, one for me, one for colleague. 

8GJ800923B8926605
26X8022169965702R

Thanks


----------



## bootneck67 (Apr 17, 2008)

250ml please
Paid : ID:7P505361JL2583544 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

250ml-paid

Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

All paid up Alan, maybe you can send the two parcels together


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> All paid up Alan, maybe you can send the two parcels together


No worries , cheers :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

bootneck67 said:


> 250ml please
> Paid : ID:7P505361JL2583544
> 
> Cheers :thumb:


Awsome street name 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

king1gazza said:


> paid for 250 ml !





_daveR said:


> 250ml ordered and paid for, Receipt ID: 4P797065AL4115032
> 
> Any thoughts on where to get one of those pressurised spray bottles from?





P1-Brad said:


> 250ml just paid for .. cheers Alan
> 
> Bradders





ade33 said:


> 250ml please
> Receipt ID: 8A765478ME142340Y
> 
> Cheers dude.





v6-dave said:


> 250ml just paid
> 
> Receipt ID: 3X561604LT767300A
> 
> Cheers buddy





k3vin11 said:


> 2 x 250ml please, one for me, one for colleague.
> 
> 8GJ800923B8926605
> 26X8022169965702R
> ...





bootneck67 said:


> 250ml please
> Paid : ID:7P505361JL2583544
> 
> Cheers :thumb:





admg1 said:


> 250ml-paid
> 
> Cheers Alan :thumb:





Sandy-m2 said:


> Paid, thanks guys
> 77E251848P907191B





rich.h44 said:


> Paid 250ml for me
> 
> Receipt ID: 44722689PN1932232
> 
> Thanks alan much appreciated





rangeroverman said:


> Just paid for 250ml, thanks Alan :thumb:





ZedFour said:


> 250ml here
> 
> Receipt ID: 0K829605ES863903R
> 
> Cheers :thumb:





Tunero said:


> Thanks! Payed
> 
> Receipt ID: 6N273044LY5343618
> 
> Thanks a lot!





davemarkey said:


> Just paid for the 250ml sample
> 
> 6R212055W38796116
> 
> Cheers





BlueSupra said:


> 250ml Please
> 
> Paid - 18220118E4151922E
> 
> ...





jamiesim said:


> 250ml please
> 
> Receipt ID: 0L853795V70839819
> 
> ...





Fuddle said:


> paid, thanks alan





[SV] said:


> Thanks just ordered and paid by paypal.
> 1AS82519WT791601N
> 
> I also send you an email to add me to the advanced warning email list.





GTi Jen said:


> 250ml for me to.
> Paid.
> 
> Thanks Alan





ianc61 said:


> Just paid for 250ml.
> 
> Thanks for arranging this :thumb:


Cheers guys & gals

Will get the pixies bottling them up and posted out ASAP :thumb:

.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

250ml for me Alan,

Paid (Receipt ID: 9AT40419RW6570046)


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Paid for 250ml 

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Cheers Mate !
> 
> A pressurised one or trigger one ?
> 
> ...


I was after one of the pressurised ones, hadn't thought of garden centres though (even if it is the most obvious place!! duh!)


----------



## nimburs (Apr 26, 2007)

Just paid thanks


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Paid as promised, cheers!

Receipt ID: 33J6165294854150M
The payment for your purchase from Dogegg Ltd has been completed.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

thats mine paid for, 250ml sample

cheers for getting us all these samples sorted mate!

Receipt ID: 2R6087958T0630416


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Paid up for the 250ml - thanks mate!

Ray


----------



## saltyhair81 (Apr 1, 2008)

Receipt ID: 18F174463M620983P

250ml - Paid

Thanks :wave:


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

250ml Thanks

13E34771KU511131W

Thanks again :thumb:
Rich


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

250ml just paid for

Receipt ID: 1FM04862VT0749519

Cheers Alan


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

250ml paid for

id 83U20276RH2900944

thanks


----------



## Jody (Jun 9, 2007)

250 ML
Paid - Receipt ID: 2968-5590-3554-3413

Thanks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys - gonna have to put the pixies on overtime 

p.s. whats with the paypal reciept numbers ?? Is there a raffle I don't know about ? :lol:


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> p.s. whats with the paypal reciept numbers ?? Is there a raffle I don't know about ? :lol:


Using the worst excuse in the world... the guy before me did it.

Just out of interest, what do people use this product on?

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Sandy-m2 said:


> Using the worst excuse in the world... the guy before me did it.
> 
> Just out of interest, what do people use this product on?
> 
> ...


I tend to use degreaser for degreasing :thumb:



Great for engine bays - door shuts etc etc :thumb:


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

What would you use APC over degreaser for (and vi-ca versa)?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

APC is an all purpose cleaner - ok for use on carpets , trims , seats as well at the shuts etc.

Super Degreaser is a little 'nastier' and cetainly for very dirty arches / engines etc it has tones more cleaning power then APC.

I did the arches on my van with APC and rinsed . Then applied Super degreaser then rinsed and you should have seen what came off :doublesho

HTH


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Thank you, look forward to giving it a try.

S


----------



## smckeown (Mar 1, 2008)

Megs SD 60ml
paid: 65L793033J445322G
cheers
sean


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> APC is an all purpose cleaner - ok for use on carpets , trims , seats as well at the shuts etc.
> 
> Super Degreaser is a little 'nastier' and cetainly for very dirty arches / engines etc it has tones more cleaning power then APC.
> 
> ...


Would it work as a general pre-wash too? As in over the lower sections of the car and wheels?


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

I think it can do, but generally wouldn't be recommended for regular use, especially if the car isn't heavily soiled.

Oh, and it will almost definitely strip any wax protection.


----------



## devnull (Aug 24, 2007)

Receipt ID: 5UC26364KR307680U - 250ml

Paid, thanks


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

just paid for 250ml
Thanks


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Can I get a 250ml one to Romania?

Please let me know how to proceed ...


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Paid Alan thanks again :thumb:


----------



## Swanny_UK (Sep 12, 2006)

250ml - Paid (2SU18911WP221001C)

Thanks!!


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Couldn't wait and went ahead and paid to a 250ml sample + shipping to Europe; hope you don't run out of it 

Let me know if you need anything else from my part.

Receipt ID: 2T8115641F3870138


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

_daveR said:


> Would it work as a general pre-wash too? As in over the lower sections of the car and wheels?





isherdholi said:


> I think it can do, but generally wouldn't be recommended for regular use, especially if the car isn't heavily soiled.
> 
> Oh, and it will almost definitely strip any wax protection.


Yes pre detail would be ok - but once youve sealed/wax etc then this would be too strong a product for the paint on a maintainance wash - and like isherdholi says - your wax would be no more


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

toni said:


> Couldn't wait and went ahead and paid to a 250ml sample + shipping to Europe; hope you don't run out of it
> 
> Let me know if you need anything else from my part.
> 
> Receipt ID: 2T8115641F3870138


Sorry been out of the office - your payment is fine and will go out tonight :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

devnull said:


> Receipt ID: 5UC26364KR307680U - 250ml
> 
> Paid, thanks





little john said:


> just paid for 250ml
> Thanks





monzablue16v said:


> Paid Alan thanks again :thumb:





Swanny_UK said:


> 250ml - Paid (2SU18911WP221001C)
> 
> Thanks!!





smckeown said:


> Megs SD 60ml
> paid: 65L793033J445322G
> cheers
> sean


Cheers guys - pixies still bottling up - and ive got the cleanest workshop floor in the world. It has been blessed with 4L of Tardis a few weeks back now neat super degreaser :doublesho

Will get then all out tonight :thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

just ordered 250ml

cheers:thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

sack the pixies if they keep spilling stuff.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

alanjo99 said:


> Sorry been out of the office - your payment is fine and will go out tonight :thumb:


Thanks alot :thumb:

Got a bit carried away when I saw how fast this stuff was going away, everyone wants a piece


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Just grabbed my 250ml :thumb:

Cheers

Rob.

Receipt ID: 38L310821W238053F


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

little john said:


> sack the pixies if they keep spilling stuff.


They are naked , lap dancing pixies so I will let them off 



toni said:


> Thanks alot :thumb:
> 
> Got a bit carried away when I saw how fast this stuff was going away, everyone wants a piece


I paniced something silly when I got back too :doublesho


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Was just about to buy some, so will try first! Thanks for arranging this...

Payment ID 9YN3984773581164K


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers chaps - 

Lets have some fun - everyone is posting their receipt numbers up (for some reason) - 

The amount of Megs degreaser samples that sell at the end of the week, the person with the most amount of those digits in their reciept number wins a prize . (e.g. if 23 samples sold - the person with the most '2's and '3's in the reciept number wins).


.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

Is the prize a useless naked lap dancing pixie?

here is my ref number from my order if it is.
34A08082L19681133

I think you shoud stop selling when you get to either 33, 38, 8, 83 or 88


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

little john said:


> Is the prize a useless naked lap dancing pixie?
> 
> here is my ref number from my order if it is.
> 34A08082L19681133
> ...


Yeah it was actually :doublesho Gonna have to think of something else now (note to self - look in parents garage for old tub of t-cut)

maybe 111 ?


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

I also want a 250ml bottle but I cannot add to paypal invoice the extra 90p for the shipping cost to Greece. Can you help me out?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

deathlok said:


> I also want a 250ml bottle but I cannot add to paypal invoice the extra 90p for the shipping cost to Greece. Can you help me out?


No problem - heres the link

Click me only for Outside UK but within europe for 250ml

If you require a free demo - I will be happy to assist (demo takes approx 2 weeks and is perfomed on a beach)


----------



## chrisfoster1971 (Feb 16, 2008)

Could I get a 250ml bottle please


----------



## deathlok (Apr 8, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> No problem - heres the link
> 
> Click me only for Outside UK but within europe for 250ml
> 
> If you require a free demo - I will be happy to assist (demo takes approx 2 weeks and is perfomed on a beach)


thx just paid

Receipt ID: 7VP83935K2467402U


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Paid earlier Alan. :thumb:

Receipt number is 0NS2823324866371S

Thanks,

Alan W


----------



## bmw320i (Aug 30, 2007)

Received mine this morning - wow Alan you are quick (lets hope that's not what Mrs Alan says!:argie:}

Thanks again for great service mate, you rock!!

Ray

PS - thanks for the note re:Torpedo tool


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi,

Just ordered the 250ml

Receipt ID: 0LC19248W96988701

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

Both arrived this morning, many thanks. 

One seemed to have leaked a little bit, wiping out most of the info on the label, but not to worry. 

cheers


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

Nice one Alan, arrived today.:thumb:

Rob.


----------



## abd1973 (Aug 27, 2007)

arrived today thanks


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Got mine too thanks, Mine had leaked killing the label but most of it is still in the bottle.

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys - looks like RM has had a good old kick about with these bottles :wall:

Suppose to be leak proof with the stopper in too 

If any one needs anything replacing (labels , more juice etc) then send me a message , I will replace or send out next time (upto you).


Alan


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

How do i go about ordering the samples ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

theshrew said:


> How do i go about ordering the samples ?


Just goto the first post on this thread - and follow the links near the bottom of the page :thumb:


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

theshrew said:


> How do i go about ordering the samples ?


Read the first post 

Had a phone call from MrsR this morning to inform me "another bottle of bloody car cleaning stuff has turned up!!" Cheers dude! :thumb:


----------



## Sandy-m2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Pm'd for a label mate.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Alan, I`ve just ordered the 250ml :thumb:



Neil.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

_daveR said:


> Had a phone call from MrsR this morning to inform me "another bottle of bloody car cleaning stuff has turned up!!" Cheers dude! :thumb:


I will have to send them in a plain brown wrapper - with Strictly Private & Confidential on 



Sandy-m2 said:


> Pm'd for a label mate.


No probelmos - cheers :thumb:



O`Neil said:


> Alan, I`ve just ordered the 250ml :thumb:
> 
> Neil.


Cheers Neil :thumb:


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Ordered some 250ml last night...schweet!


----------



## devnull (Aug 24, 2007)

arrived this morning, cheers!


----------



## bootneck67 (Apr 17, 2008)

Arrived today

Thanks Alan :thumb:

Steve


----------



## jamiesim (Feb 7, 2008)

got it today...

thank you sir...


----------



## v6-dave (Mar 13, 2008)

Arrived this morning much appreciated.

Btw how many ltrs will that 250ml make at say 10:1 ratio?


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

My order has been placed and paid for 250ml 

Thanks 

Richard


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

devnull said:


> arrived this morning, cheers!


Excellent :thumb:



bootneck67 said:


> Arrived today
> 
> Thanks Alan :thumb:
> 
> Steve


Top stuff - cheers :thumb:



jamiesim said:


> got it today...
> 
> thank you sir...


Postie is doing pretty well this week (except for the kicking them around) :thumb:



v6-dave said:


> Arrived this morning much appreciated.
> 
> Btw how many ltrs will that 250ml make at say 10:1 ratio?


Cheers - 2500ml + 250ml =2750ml or 2.75 Litres :thumb:



theshrew said:


> My order has been placed and paid for 250ml
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Richard


Cheers will get it out today :thumb:



Dan Clark said:


> Ordered some 250ml last night...schweet!


Already on its way 

Cheers Guys


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

received mine today, in the great time too:thumb:

Only it been  leaking, lost about 2" from the top of the bottle as it looks like the threads cracked, and the labels unreadable


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

mine turned up today thanks


----------



## pany (May 12, 2007)

250 ml for me please.

Receipt id 4B7585227J5877437

Many thanks
Andy


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

npinks said:


> received mine today, in the great time too:thumb:
> 
> Only it been  leaking, lost about 2" from the top of the bottle as it looks like the threads cracked, and the labels unreadable


PM' d :thumb:


----------



## steve8582 (Jun 28, 2007)

Picked mine up today, Thanks :thumb:


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Mine arrived today!
cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## miffer (Nov 24, 2005)

Mine arrived today Alan.

Cheers,

Brian


----------



## JCG (Feb 11, 2008)

Mine arrived today, cheers Alan :thumb:

Jason


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

recieved mine today, mines has leaked too, lost almost half the bottle , packet was pretty much open when it arrived too. bloody RM!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Ruthless said:


> recieved mine today, mines has leaked too, lost almost half the bottle , packet was pretty much open when it arrived too. bloody RM!


Frippin RM - what going on :wall:

PM'd ya :thumb:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

Is the label wrong? Mine says 10:1 High Power, 4:1 Medium Power. Shouldn't it be round the other way, less water to product for a stronger solution?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> Is the label wrong? Mine says 10:1 High Power, 4:1 Medium Power. Shouldn't it be round the other way, less water to product for a stronger solution?


Well spotted that man 

Just checked the p.c.'s connected to the label printer - one is correct and the other is the wrong way round (as above) - pixies changing the text I think

Bottle should state:

High Stregth 4:1
Med 10:1

Sorry Guys - I need a Holiday !


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> PM' d :thumb:


PM back at you:thumb::thumb:

 posties


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

Ruthless said:


> recieved mine today, mines has leaked too, lost almost half the bottle , packet was pretty much open when it arrived too. bloody RM!


DITTO about 2 inch's missing and label unreadable. Quite surprised because the red stopper was in place, received anyway thanks:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

ZIGGYNO1 said:


> DITTO about 2 inch's missing and label unreadable. Quite surprised because the red stopper was in place, received anyway thanks:thumb:


I'm gonna cry :wall:


----------



## mattyb95 (Apr 21, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Well spotted that man
> 
> Just checked the p.c.'s connected to the label printer - one is correct and the other is the wrong way round (as above) - pixies changing the text I think
> 
> ...


Can I get a free one then for spotting the error? :lol:


----------



## monzablue16v (Jan 24, 2008)

Bloody RM they are useless, Mine arrived fine buddy :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

mattyb95 said:


> Can I get a free one then for spotting the error? :lol:


Sorry it was an April fool - but you spotted it too late 



monzablue16v said:


> Bloody RM they are useless, Mine arrived fine buddy :thumb:


cool that bumps it upto a 2% success rate


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

not to spoil the samples and future samples as i think they are great, but with the resent leaks, if it was something like the Tardis that leaked it could be a little worse.

have you checked with the royal mail on these type of products been sent through normal post

http://www.royalmail.com/portal/rm/print?catId=400138&mediaId=36200675



> Corrosive substances
> These are substances which can cause severe damage to living tissue, other freight, or transport by its chemical action. All corrosive substances are prohibited such as; Aluminium Chloride; Caustic Soda; Corrosive Cleaning Fluid; Corrosive Rust Remover/Preventative; Corrosive Paint Remover; Electric Storage Batteries; Hydrochloric Acid; Nitric Acid; Sulphuric Acid, etc.





> Flammable liquids
> Flammable liquids are mixtures of liquids or liquids containing solids in solution or suspension which give off a flammable vapour. Any liquid with a closed cup flash point below 60.5° C is prohibited.
> For example; Acetone; Benzene; Cleaning Compounds; Gasoline; Lighter Fuel; Paint Thinners and Removers; Petroleum; Solvents etc.


----------



## moisty (May 29, 2008)

Got mine today, lost a little, maybe an inch from the top. Maybe the fluid is too thin even for the leakproof cap? It was still done up tightly and the red cap was still in place!

Paypal No: 7J0467242P106611G for my winning numbers!! 

:EDIT: just noticed a crack in the bottle, postie is obviously a monkey!


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

Received today and intact.

Quickly hidden in the garage as the small boy made a bee-line for it - something to do with it looking like strawberry syrup.

Thanks very much.  looking 4ward to giving it a try on my minging engine bay.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

npinks said:


> not to spoil the samples and future samples as i think they are great, but with the resent leaks, if it was something like the Tardis that leaked it could be a little worse.
> 
> have you checked with the royal mail on these type of products been sent through normal post


Every postal service including RM and all the couriers , Parcelforce ,City link etc etc has these notifications ref substances.
In all if everone adhered to them to the letter you wouldnt get any products at all !

Everyone uses some form of courier/ postal service.
The key is to how hazardous and the quantity of substance you are moving. If its thousands of litres then yes special transportation would be required but for small quantities (even gallons) it would just be impossible.

Examples include -
Thinners form screwfix in the gallons - Delivered via parcelforce.
Batteries ordered from the internet etc -Royal Mail 
Tub of wax - its still got solvents in it.
Even the likes of Wonder Wheels off ebay - this stuff is so acidic its frightening yet how is it going to get delivered ??
4 gallons of wheel cleaner off a DW Trader - 
its all going through a carrier that has to post these 'restrictions' as part of their policy.
Christ you can even buy petrol on the internet!

The list can go on and on ....

Detailing supplies are very low risk products - as most are in contact with skin whilst using them.

All the sample bottles have been fitted with a 'leak proof' stopper in addition to the lid for extra protection then plomped in a Jiffy and until this week the % damage ratio has been next to (if not) nil.

I can see little more I can do without hand delivering bottles.

Any suggestions ?

I'm off to bed i've had enough


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Don't get me wrong I am not having a go or anything I was just raising a valid point which you have answered with valid points too :thumb:


Keep up the good work mate


----------



## moisty (May 29, 2008)

If the postie doesn't want nasty chemicals on his skin then maybe he/she should treat peoples parcels with a little more care. Same goes for couriers etc.

Eagerly awaiting the invention of the USB teleportation device!:thumb:

Off to order some battery acid and quicklime!


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

Just payed for the 250ml :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Got mine today, nicely packed lovely little bottle.... Wouldn't mind a few to keep products in my car??

One thing is the label is different....










Mines the other way around but im guessing its a printo so all is well.

Just a quick confirmation and i'll give it a go... :thumb:

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## k3vin11 (Mar 10, 2008)

My two penneths on the leaking. 

I ordered some stuff from SVD on ebay, it was poorboys stuff. The bottles came with like celotape over the tops, don't know if they came like that from the factory or the SVD boys did it, maybe that have a tape dispenser of some kind. 

I can't begin to imagine how much these samples get shaken up before arriving at their destination. So I don't think they've done too bad. The two I had delivered, one had leaked, one hadn't!

It's a valuable service you are running, there is so much stuff available it's great to be able to try small amounts at affordable prices, so please don't take any of these suggestions as criticisms.


----------



## O`Neil (Aug 13, 2007)

Alan, mine arrived safe and sound this morning :thumb:

Thankyou.

Neil


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Both mine arrived today completely fine!

Thanks Alan :thumb:


----------



## sunnyV5 (Jul 26, 2006)

Mine arrived yesterday. Thanks


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Got mine today, nicely packed lovely little bottle.... Wouldn't mind a few to keep products in my car??
> 
> One thing is the label is different....
> 
> ...


Appologies typo:

Dilution:

1 part SD to 10 parts water for Medium Duty

1 part SD to 4 parts water for heavy duty

Must admit on the gallon tubs the 1:10 and 10:1 appear to be the wrong way round or maybe just the USA way ?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Update*

OK after a sleepness night and pulling my hair out....

100's of samples and no leaks then loads in one day - something is going on...

Examined these bottles with a fine toothcomb and although the neck size of the 250ml bottles is the same as the 150ml bottles - the actual thickness of the plastic around the neck is slightly thinner (only about a mm).

Thus - the bung does not fit snug enough in the neck to prevent leaks.:doublesho

*Until I have this resolved with the bottle manufacturer* (a few choice words have been said) *I am sending no more 250ml bottles out*.

If you want some Megs SD it will come in 1 x 150ml and 1 x 100ml bottles to make up to 250ml.

I knew there had to be a rational explaination and hey presto !

Appologies to those who have has a soggy jiffy - and those who want replacements will in in two bottles rather than one leaky one.

:thumb:


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> OK after a sleepness night and pulling my hair out....
> 
> 100's of samples and no leaks then loads in one day - something is going on...
> 
> ...


Mine were fine, but top man, great customer service! :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just an update - all orders & replacements to date have been despatched.

I am running low on Super Degreaser but have another bottle due in early next week - so if I run out it may be mid/late next week before orders are fulfilled and delivered.

Also I have removed the 250ml option from the listing for the time being .

Cheers chaps :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Recvd. today. Thanks Alan. :thumb:

However, another half empty bottle I'm afraid!  (The red cap was fitted but loose if that's any help).

Alan W


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Recvd. today. Thanks Alan. :thumb:
> 
> However, another half empty bottle I'm afraid!  (The red cap was fitted but loose if that's any help).
> 
> Alan W


Yes its the red bungs are at fault (see above post) - sorry about that

Will get you some more out to replace the loss.

Its seems to be mainly you guys North of the river - must be someone at passport control having a sniff


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

alanjo99 said:


> Yes its the red bungs are at fault (see above post) - sorry about that





alanjo99 said:


> Will get you some more out to replace the loss.


Thanks Alan!



alanjo99 said:


> Its seems to be mainly you guys North of the river - must be someone at passport control having a sniff


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Swanny_UK (Sep 12, 2006)

Alan - received mine in lightenning quick time! Spot on - thanks again! :thumb:


----------



## frenchman (Jan 31, 2008)

Another one for a half empty bottle.
But i'm down south so perhaps your theory is wrong alan. lol
I too had the problem with the red bung (250m bottle) 
The post office depot weren't my biggest fans today!
Tried it today and it's great stuff. 
once again thank you for all the time and effort you are putting in.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Alan,

Just a thought but would a circular card type washer, placed on top of the red cap before fitting the lid to the bottle, help? It would allow the screwed bottle cap to exert a greater force on the red cap and effect a better seal around the edge (hopefully).

It's worth a try before you start sending out 2 bottles to make up the 250ml quantity due to the additonal costs you'll incur.

Alan W


----------



## moisty (May 29, 2008)

Or a thin o-ring on the red cap perhaps?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

frenchman said:


> Another one for a half empty bottle.
> But i'm down south so perhaps your theory is wrong alan. lol
> I too had the problem with the red bung (250m bottle)
> The post office depot weren't my biggest fans today!
> ...


PM'd ya



Swanny_UK said:


> Alan - received mine in lightenning quick time! Spot on - thanks again! :thumb:


Tip top - up to 4% sucess rate now 



Alan W said:


> Alan,
> 
> Just a thought but would a circular card type washer, placed on top of the red cap before fitting the lid to the bottle, help? It would allow the screwed bottle cap to exert a greater force on the red cap and effect a better seal around the edge (hopefully).
> 
> ...





moisty said:


> Or a thin o-ring on the red cap perhaps?


I have left it with the bottle people for now - but will have more of a play around next week for a temp measure.
After spending £600 on plastic bottles I expect them not too leak :wall:

I think also (as someone has already mentioned) its more noticable with it being like water - if it was thicker like shampoo or polish I don't think they would leak.

Thanks for the suggestions guys - will have an experiment on Monday :thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

you could always seal them inside plastic bags so any leaks could be poured back in 

Think its down to the fluid been water like though and the size of the crack in the thread been opened by the screw top pushing down on the stopper

Keep up the good work


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

npinks said:


> you could always seal them inside plastic bags so any leaks could be poured back in
> 
> Think its down to the fluid been water like though and the size of the crack in the thread been opened by the screw top pushing down on the stopper
> 
> Keep up the good work


The ones I have posted today - I have put the bottles in a Zip lock bag within the jiffy :thumb:


----------



## theshrew (May 21, 2008)

Mines turned up super fine no leaks or anything great fast delivery !

Cheers great stuff


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

Paid 

Receipt ID: 0872-6308-0178-2714

Thanks Alan


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Just got mine from the post-office, superfast service! :thumb:

Luckyly mine didn't leak, although has the done the most miles until now 

Thanks again!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

toni said:


> Just got mine from the post-office, superfast service! :thumb:
> 
> Luckyly mine didn't leak, although has the done the most miles until now
> 
> Thanks again!


Must be Royal Mail - It can get to Bucharest/ Romania in one piece - it makes you wonder. 

Glad you got it mate - quick too :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

theshrew said:


> Mines turned up super fine no leaks or anything great fast delivery !
> 
> Cheers great stuff


Excellent - cheers :thumb:



rosssei said:


> Paid
> 
> Receipt ID: 0872-6308-0178-2714
> 
> Thanks Alan


Thanks - will get it out on Monday for you :thumb:


----------



## GazzaC (Mar 21, 2008)

mines all good! no leaks!!! cheers mate!!!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

king1gazza said:


> mines all good! no leaks!!! cheers mate!!!


Got there in the end :thumb:

Must have gone with toni's via Bucharest !


----------



## [SV] (Jun 13, 2008)

Recieved it 10 minutes ago in perfect condition.
Thanks a lot.


----------



## BlueSupra (Apr 9, 2008)

Picked mine up from post office. 

Thanks again for a superb service.

Pete


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

received the replacement this morning, all safe and sound:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Does this stuff require a chemical resistant spray head? Or can I put in any spray bottle?


----------



## rangeroverman (Jun 8, 2008)

Picked mine up from sorting office this morning, leak free pleased to say!
Cheers Alan :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

[SV] said:


> Recieved it 10 minutes ago in perfect condition.
> Thanks a lot.





BlueSupra said:


> Picked mine up from post office.
> 
> Thanks again for a superb service.
> 
> Pete





npinks said:


> received the replacement this morning, all safe and sound:thumb:





toni said:


> Does this stuff require a chemical resistant spray head? Or can I put in any spray bottle?





rangeroverman said:


> Picked mine up from sorting office this morning, leak free pleased to say!
> Cheers Alan :thumb:


Cheers guys - glad they turned up safe & well 

toni - I think a chemical spray head is recommended , that said - diluted down - if all you have is a standard head then that should be ok for now :thumb:


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

replacement came today, much appricated mate and i cant wait for your next lot of samples to come next week


----------



## Jody (Jun 9, 2007)

alanjo99 said:


> Every postal service including RM and all the couriers , Parcelforce ,City link etc etc has these notifications ref substances.
> In all if everone adhered to them to the letter you wouldnt get any products at all !
> 
> Everyone uses some form of courier/ postal service.
> ...


They are only classed as dangerous goods if they are in more than 25 LTR drums, and thats if they are in a high enough class, anything less is ok.

Not recieved mine yet btw, maybe monday


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Jody said:


> They are only classed as dangerous goods if they are in more than 25 LTR drums, and thats if they are in a high enough class, anything less is ok.
> 
> Not recieved mine yet btw, maybe monday


Cheers for that :thumb:

Let me know if it doesnt turn up Monday :thumb:


----------



## weejp (Feb 21, 2008)

Superb service, arrived the next day - can't wait to try it out - thanks very much.:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

weejp said:


> Superb service, arrived the next day - can't wait to try it out - thanks very much.:thumb:


Execellent - Happy sampling :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Closing this one at 8pm - 

Will have a gander through the Paypal reciept numbers for the prize draw. (and I will have a look for a prize too !)

If you have not already posted your invoice number and wish to enter the draw - please pot up your paypal reciept number before 8pm

TIA


----------



## Incubus (Jul 16, 2007)

just paid for 150ml

Receipt ID: 7GB585617X506822A


----------



## johnnybond (May 19, 2008)

Receipt ID: 1259525651400212U
Cheers !!!:thumb:


----------



## Vail3r (May 19, 2008)

It arrived today with no leaks :thumb::thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

150ml thanks! :thumb

Receipt ID: 1W40313488617181E


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

OK guys - under two hours to go - so far there are 3 people with the most digits of SD samples so far - this will however change if someone else has a sample before 8pm.


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

Reciept ID #2R6087958T0630416


----------



## Fuddle (May 4, 2008)

My number is 3A335506DP820373J

Haven't received my bottle yet though, I was wondering if you could check the order came through ok Alan? Its just that I don't appear to have got a receipt email from PayPal.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Fuddle said:


> My number is 3A335506DP820373J
> 
> Haven't received my bottle yet though, I was wondering if you could check the order came through ok Alan? Its just that I don't appear to have got a receipt email from PayPal.


PM Sent


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

Thought i better add my receipt id just in case i win :lol:

id: 7kx88273s08617704


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

*Winner(s)*

Righy boys and girls , just before 8pm I totted up the amount of samples sold for Super degreaser and went through all your posted receipt numbers.

All was well until a couple of minutes before 8pm - someone else bought one and I had to go through all the reciept numbers again :doublesho

You know who you are pal - your card is marked :lol:

There has been 68 bottles passed through samples-r-us (not including replacements !)

So the lucky balls tonight are numbers are '6' & '8'

So we have now got two winners, each with five numbers :



k3vin11 said:


> 8GJ800923B8926605





Ruthless said:


> Receipt ID: 2R6087958T0630416


Lucky winners can choose between:

*ANY TWO bottles from the Autoglym Retail Range

or

A Meguiars Polo Shirt (S/M/L or XL) *

either post indicating your preferences or drop me a PM 

:thumb:


----------



## Ruthless (May 10, 2006)

wooohooo!

I WON I WON I WON!!!!!

get in there!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Replacement bottle received today without a drop lost! 

Thanks Alan! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## rosssei (Feb 26, 2007)

Alan just to double check that my order came through ok?

thanks

/Ross


----------



## nicp2007 (Apr 25, 2007)

just paid for 150mm, thanks

ps

those of u that are asking about spray bottles and what to use and were to get them from, i have a suggestion and it is what i use.

it's a ronseal power sprayer from B&Q.. honest

it apply's really evenly and is allways ready to go beacause it is battery powered it also holds over 5 litres at a time


----------



## Pete R32 (Jun 25, 2008)

150mm ordered, Just registered on here and must say this is a great idea with the samples, ill be taking much advantage of thiese sample offers!

Cheers again!!

Pete


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just to let you all know - replacements & current orders have now been despatched

Thanks for you patience

Still a number of bottles left if anyone wants any:thumb:


----------



## Dazza121 (Oct 8, 2006)

hi paid for mine on monday - when can i expect it transaction id 5SA02689PL1904032

Received my Autowash AND Rubberplus AND TARDIS ordered wednesday today


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Dazza - read the post before yours 

I ran out of SD and was let down by a trader - luckily Alex from elite had some so it was delivered to me with the Autowash.

Bottles were filled and labelled yesterday and also posted yesterday - so anyone that was awaiting a replacement or an order - It should be with you any day via Royal Snail :thumb:


----------



## Dazza121 (Oct 8, 2006)

lol sorry didnt notice that - thanke


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

received mine last week and it was all still in the bottle! thanks!


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

Just paid, 12888612NE9098255.


----------



## adamf (Feb 5, 2006)

Cheers! Paid 9SG652234V092705F


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Just paid ID: 4477-7034-6810-5981

:thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Cheers guys will get them out tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

I don't know why, but I bought some :lol:

Paid.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

joe_0_1 said:


> I don't know why, but I bought some :lol:
> 
> Paid.


You know it makes sense !

Youv'e got the samples bug 

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

Alan, my Megs Super Degreaser hasn't shown up yet - in fact it's been well overtaken by the Autowash, etc samples which came at the w/e. Order number was 7RD75249A3086111J. Can you please check if it's gone out? Cheers. C.

It must be a 'mare trying to keep up with this stuff?! I'm having trouble just remembering what I have ordered myself, let alone what dozens of other people have ordered. You must be VERY organised! :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

chris_calcite said:


> Alan, my Megs Super Degreaser hasn't shown up yet - in fact it's been well overtaken by the Autowash, etc samples which came at the w/e. Order number was 7RD75249A3086111J. Can you please check if it's gone out? Cheers. C.
> 
> It must be a 'mare trying to keep up with this stuff?! I'm having trouble just remembering what I have ordered myself, let alone what dozens of other people have ordered. You must be VERY organised! :thumb:


Chris,

There was an ikkle back log of Super Degreaser as I ran out but managed to get another gallon off elite on Friday. Any back orders will have left Friday - so should be with you very soon.

Give it until tomorrows post if its still a no show - drop me a PM :thumb:

p.s. its all computerised - cus my memory is crap


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Is this still available?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

chris_calcite said:


> Alan, my Megs Super Degreaser hasn't shown up yet - in fact it's been well overtaken by the Autowash, etc samples which came at the w/e. Order number was 7RD75249A3086111J. Can you please check if it's gone out? Cheers. C.
> 
> It must be a 'mare trying to keep up with this stuff?! I'm having trouble just remembering what I have ordered myself, let alone what dozens of other people have ordered. You must be VERY organised! :thumb:


Chris has it shown up yet ?



thehogester said:


> Is this still available?


Yes still a few bottles left :thumb:


----------



## thehogester (Jun 15, 2008)

Of which size mate?


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Chris has it shown up yet ?


Alan, I was just about to pm you - no it hasn't shown up yet 

C.


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

chris_calcite said:


> Alan, I was just about to pm you - no it hasn't shown up yet
> 
> C.


frippin post:wall:

PM sent


----------



## millerman (Jun 19, 2008)

all paid up 

many thanks 

kel

Web Accept Payment Sent (Unique Transaction ID #2FT87065JS803334U)


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

thehogester said:


> Of which size mate?


Sizes available if the links are on the first post - links will go if not available :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Just a quick update - all samples for this run recieved upto 4pm Friday have been despatched and in the hands of Postie.

Please allow a few days for delivery :thumb:


----------



## chris_calcite (Jun 16, 2008)

alanjo99 said:


> Chris has it shown up yet ?


It's here now Alan! Many thanks :thumb:


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Still a few bottles remaining - if Anyone is interested


----------



## Estoril-5 (Mar 8, 2007)

150 ml paid up

Receipt ID: 40B67535LN8360439

cheers


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mine arrived safe n sound in a lil plastic bag today..:thumb:. I would of got it last Saturday but had to wait for the postie to re-delivery it....

Top service :thumb:


----------



## mlgt (Apr 11, 2008)

Receipt :7JP24649A8294112G
150 ml paid


----------



## CraigRx8 (Jun 6, 2008)

are these still available?


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

CraigRx8 said:


> are these still available?


Yes mate - still a few left :thumb:


----------



## chrisfr (May 25, 2008)

The sample came when I was on vacation - now I'm back and happy altough weather sucks here. 

Thanks!


----------



## Driveby (May 2, 2007)

Cheers 
Receipt ID: 5J610941JN8665106

Mark


----------



## greer182 (Dec 13, 2005)

cheers

Receipt ID: 26K422424L6923147

Jamie


----------



## Handsome Pete (May 13, 2007)

Cheers for organising.

150ml Receipt ID 4899-5611-9606-2498

Peter


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

RefinedDetails - Meg's Super Degreaser 150ml - Receipt ID: 1C970635BJ484551V


----------



## Bond (May 23, 2008)

Bond - Meg SD 150ml


----------



## RonnyBoi85 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ron - 150ml - Reciept ID: 5C9258981K768173A

Cheers


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Just paid for 250ml

REceipt ID 92c06731N0501835T


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Payment done for 250ml with shipping to Germany.
Thank you! :thumb:

Receipt ID: 6YE03095GM057353U


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

All on the way guys :thumb:


----------



## RefinedDetails (Dec 17, 2006)

Received today with my ASD, and some complimentary Duragloss 901, cheers mate...


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

RefinedDetails said:


> Received today with my ASD, and some complimentary Duragloss 901, cheers mate...


Hey - I wondered where that had gone ! :lol::lol:


----------



## Driveby (May 2, 2007)

Recieved today, cheers


----------



## evosport (Mar 27, 2008)

Many thanks arrived this morning


----------



## chrisba (May 7, 2007)

150ml - Receipt ID: 95R99156NA881363Y


----------



## Lee_1075 (May 9, 2008)

Arrived this morning!, many thanks. :thumb:


----------



## Julesx (Jan 30, 2006)

Paid...........................thanks!

Receipt ID: 72A91223D20978338


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Posted - Cheers:thumb:


----------



## Julesx (Jan 30, 2006)

Alan

Just a quickie..............................

Got the smple. Thanks!

It has leaked very slightly (no problem) and it is obviously good stuff because being in the plastic bag it has stripped off the instructions!!

Give me a clue as to how it is best applied/used! I know that some of these 'modern' chemical products can damage paint, etc if used incorrectly.

Thanks

Jules


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Julesx said:


> Alan
> 
> Just a quickie..............................
> 
> ...


Jules I will pop you another in the post -

Ideally sprayed on to surface - leave for 30-40 second then rinse well.

Ratio belowis Water : Product 
Dilute 4:1 for heavy duty degreasing 
Dilute 10:1 for medium-duty degreasing


----------



## stu h (Aug 22, 2006)

paid. thanks!


----------



## alanjo99 (Nov 22, 2007)

Any items remaining have been moved : http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=998006#post998006


----------

